# Hornady Superfromance Varmint



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Has anyone here shot this ammo? is it comparable to what they say if you have?


----------



## Mad Dog (Aug 1, 2010)

Ya I've been shooting it for a couple months here and I've mostly shot it through my 308, i tested the ammo between the black hills A-max bullet, the superformance SST bullet, the superformance GMX bullet, and the Hornady TAP bullet and shot 1'' groups at a hundred and just hit one at 400 so the superformance is a yes for me!!!


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Here is my experience:

Rifle: SPR mk 12 mod 0 (AR15 with 18" SS 1:7 twist barrel)
Chamber: Wylde
Weather: 72 deg. F, wind 0-3mph at 06:00
100yd by Leica CRF 1200
Ammo: Hornday Superformance 75gr BTHP 5.56mm

Pics:


















Notice the off-center crimps


















And the variation of the meplat/hollow point









Set-up:


















I first shot a known entity: Hornady 75gr TAP FPD: 10 shots









Then shot 3 separate 10 shot groups of the Hornady 75gr Superformance 5.56



























Then shot both from my 16" 1:9 twist Bushmaster M4 barrel AR15. Did it rested on a range bag. Not nearly as stable
5 shot group X 2 of Hornady 75gr TAP FPD


















Then 9 shot group of the 75gr Superformance 5.56









So, in summary, the Hornady 75gr Superformance 5.56mm seems to be about 3-4 MOA accurate at 100yd, compared to about 1.5MOA for the 75gr TAP FPD. Same bullet, except the TAP FPD has a cannelure.

Hornday dropped the ball on this one. Fornicated the proverbial canine.
From the reports I've seen of the 53gr Superformance, accuracy is better.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

did you have any pressure signs? From what i've been hearing about the 308 match stuff there has been a lot of primer blow outs and pierced primers, etc with this stuff.

That barrel looks a little muzzle heavy... :thumb:

xdeano


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

No blown primers. Most 5.56-pressure loadings leave a faint ejector swipe on the case head, so I saw this, but other than that, nothing to make me too concerned. I've heard accuracy is better with the 223-pressure loading, but even that is not as good as the TAP FPD. I like this rifle "muzzel heavy"


----------

